# Pic of a flathead after spawn



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Male flathead often fan eggs under submerged timber. This often rubs skin off their backs.










Here is a 48 one of my guests caught last week. After 2 hours of flathead fishing he was an expert


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow that one is a real brute!!! Now that I see you catching them again post spawn I may try to plan a trip some evening and give it a shot. I can only dream to ever find one like that.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Brian, the only reason you haven't seen any posts lately is because he's been fishing for 3 weeks. Pre spawn, spawn, or post spawn, there's fish out there.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Heck of a fish..looks mighty painful to boot, Thank God I didnt have to work that hard to become a father


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Thats a beautiful fish. Good job.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> because he's been fishing for 3 weeks.


You ain't seen nothin yet! 
During the Fall feeding frenzy I am putting you and Rob on speed dial


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Hellova fish! Congrats to you once again!!


----------



## Tee_Whet (Jul 11, 2007)

Guest? Can I be your guest?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> Brian, the only reason you haven't seen any posts lately is because he's been fishing for 3 weeks. Pre spawn, spawn, or post spawn, there's fish out there.


I am sure they are there but for a novice like me I prefer to increase my odds as much as possible.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Magis, when he retires we're going to have to turn the phones off at night or we will never hear the end of it ! Every time the phone rings now on a Friday or Saturday that I am stuck a home because I have to work, I just know I missed a good fish.


Robby, I told Sis when you were running lines that I can't wait til I'm old enough to get three weeks off in a row to fish. She told me I was crazy as you. Imagine that. She also said I have a long time til I get that old.

Is it time to get back out on the water yet? This work thing is getting old.


Rob


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

fish seem to be coming off pretty hard right now, caught alot more in the past few days and most of them have similar scars. maybe the summer cat season will fire up here shortly


----------

